# First photo. Colt the Lab/Husky.



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's my boy Colt. This is the first good picture I have, but I'll be sure to add more to this thread as he comes along. (I also added this to my introduction thread.) He's a good lookin' boy. I'm thinkin that as he ages his ears will stand erect and really give him the husky look. I do love his eyes though. They are an awesome color and really unique. Anyway, here we go.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

So adorable, love the eyes!!!!


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful puppy! He's definitely cute. I always wanted to venture into the crossbreed group someday and get some unique looking puppy. But alas, my lifestyle demands a specific type of temperment and exercise needs etc etc. So i'm a Sheltie guy for now haha. Too afraid of getting a mix i'm not prepared to take care of, and have to deal with neglecting some of it's needs. Awesome dog, have fun training him!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Shipman515 said:


> Here's my boy Colt. This is the first good picture I have, but I'll be sure to add more to this thread as he comes along. (I also added this to my introduction thread.) He's a good lookin' boy. I'm thinkin that as he ages his ears will stand erect and really give him the husky look. I do love his eyes though. They are an awesome color and really unique. Anyway, here we go.


i can't see the pic?

never mind. now it showed up on my response


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

He's quite the looker! Can't wait to see more pics as he grows, and maybe some body shots too .


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks ya'll. So far he has been great. He's younger than most, the people I got him from weren't aware of the accepted 8 weeks, nor was I. I know he's not at that "bad" age yet (he's 6 weeks) but as of now he has been doing very well with house training, even after only 3 days. He's half husky half lab, the litter was a mistake. (Their husky got out and with their neighbor's lab, I think a "miniature" lab.) Anyways. They had five males, 2 husky lookin guys like mine, 2 yellow lab lookin ones, and one that looked like a black lab. They were giving all five away, but were very caring and wanted to make sure that they went to good homes. I was glad to see such involved owners. Their husky was beautiful. 

I think my guy, Colt, will be around 50 pounds but I'm not sure. The mother was around 40 pounds and they said the lab was a little bigger than that. 

I'll be sure to post some more pictures ASAP.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there any way to get him more time with his brothers/sisters? The next two weeks with them would be a huge benefit.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Is there any way to get him more time with his brothers/sisters? The next two weeks with them would be a huge benefit.


Unfortunately, I really can't. Drove a good ways to get him. But thinkin about it, he may have been seven weeks when I picked him up, which is better but not good.


----------



## BC_Lover42 (Feb 10, 2009)

He is adorable! I love his expression in that photo .. gorgeous pup. I cannot wait to see him grow up.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

BC_Lover42 said:


> He is adorable! I love his expression in that photo .. gorgeous pup. I cannot wait to see him grow up.


Thanks! I can't either. It is so exciting to finally have my own. He will definitely be a spoiled boy.


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

he is super cute, i love the positioning of the picture 

can he hang out (like a lot) with another vaccinated dog you know that's good with puppies? do you have other dogs?


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

My sister has a younger dog, I think 9 months or so, that he will be hanging with this weekend. (I'm a student at UGA and 4.5 hours from home, so I don't make it home much.) But she's coming up to see me and bringing her dog so that will be good.

Here's a couple more:


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

What an absolute cutie!!


----------



## Vegas's Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

so cute! I am actually adopting a husky lab mix too this coming tuesday and she looks jsut like that but she is tan and whit with tannish/green eyes! Hmm...i wonder if their ears will stand up? Dont husky's ears stand up when they are little like that already? I am curious because my little one will be so cute if hers stand up!


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Huskies ears stand up pretty much from birth. However I was looking at lab/husky mix photos as pups and then as adults and a good bit of them had ears just like his that end up standing up. I can't wait to see pictures of yours as well!

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Vegas's Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

Shipman515 said:


> Huskies ears stand up pretty much from birth. However I was looking at lab/husky mix photos as pups and then as adults and a good bit of them had ears just like his that end up standing up. I can't wait to see pictures of yours as well!
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments!


Ooooo! where did you find these pics of before and afters?! I want to see!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is beautiful. What a great face!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, he's such a cutie. I think Dexter has lab and husky in him as well. Huskies are my favorite - be sure to post lots of pictures as he grows!


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sure there will be a ton of pictures. He's sliding around the house on a frisbee right now. He makes it pretty dang hard to study, but its worth it.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy. I've always had mix breeds, I love the uniqueness of them. I saw a lab/husky mix for sale in my town that was so cute, but alas we're not looking to add another puppy yet


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

I know it's definitely in the puppies best interest to stay with the parents until it's at least 8 weeks old. But both of my current dogs were brought home before they were 8 weeks old out of circumstance (one was 7 weeks, the other was 8 weeks) both are adults and behave perfectly according to the breed standard. So I don't think it should be too much of an issue. Good luck with the puppy, have fun.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh good. I'm happy to hear that. Thanks.


----------

